# Have 6 girls i need to find a home or homes for.



## DragonStar (Dec 27, 2008)

As much as i do not want to i am forced to find new homes for my 6 girls. Due to the economy i can not afford to give them the care they deserve. I have been laid off for a while now and have already lost one due to sickness as i could not afford to take her to the vet. They range in ages from about 6 months to a year and are as follows (listed from oldest to youngest)

Princess - she is a gray hooded, Really friendly, likes lips and teeth for some reason, never had any health issues. The most person friendly of the group. Extremely curious about everything.

Pepper - Black hooded with a few extra spots, Friendly but sometimes skittish, no health problems. Likes to hide and get into places she shouldn't.

Ginger - Gray blazed, with an extra spot on her back. she is really passive, not one to run up to you but not one to run away either. Although she has never had any health problems she always seems depressed. She lost a sister when she was young i don't know if this has anything to do with it. She likes to get stuck under couches. 

Isis - Siamese, pink eyed Dumbo. i think would be the best way to describe her, white\cream color with a tan nose and butt. She is the least friendly of the group, not a bad rat as there is no such thing, but she is really skittish and nips every now and then. she hates baths and any form of water.

Gidget - Hairless with a little black fur on her hose and paws. really friendly close to the being as friendly as princess, she has had problem with getting eye infections most of her life, tried almost every litter available and no change always watery eyes but otherwise seems to be in good health. has had meds from the vet several times with no fix. She seems to not like socks and will attack them if you are wearing them.

Darla - black self dumbo. Not skittish but cautious of people. She is the escape artist aka spider monkey as when i first brought her home she sprung air born at least 20 feet trying to run. she has had some issues with URI but it was cleared up with meds. Her sister from the same litter just died a week or so ago. so far she is showing no signs of depression but i am watching her.

I would just like to see them go to good homes where they will be taken care of and not neglected or worse turned into feeder. They are located in the SW burbs of Chicago and they are free to any good home. If someone wanted to take all 6 they are also welcome to the cage as well. PM me with any questions or if you want more information or pictures of one or all.


----------

